# Dirty 380 ammo



## kruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been using a couple different 380 ammos and they seem pretty dirty. I have used Sellier & Bellot ans Magtech. Both in 115 gr. Both as FMJ and only for target practice. After shooting even just 50 rounds there seems to be a lot of powder all over my Bersa 380. I do clean the gun after each time at the range. Is there another brand that isn't as dirty and still shoots good. I haven't had any problems with either of these brands. It just seems strange that my 9mm doesn't get as dirty from the same brands of ammo. Any thoughts?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Are you sure your .380 Auto rounds are in 115 grain? The heaviest .380 I have ever come across is 102 grain. Anyways, yeah, I have 3 pistols chambered in the .380 Auto round, and it always seems to be a little dirty compared to 9mm Luger. I have a Thunder 380 Bersa, and it is a great gun, but after about a hundred or so rounds, I will start to see slight malfunctions due to being too dirty.


----------



## kruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep, sorry I meant to say I use 95 grn. I use 115 in my 9mm for practice. After target practice I clean all guns that were used. It doesn't seem to be any different if I shoot 50 rounds or 100. Sure dirty.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

kruzer said:


> Yep, sorry I meant to say I use 95 grn. I use 115 in my 9mm for practice. After target practice I clean all guns that were used. It doesn't seem to be any different if I shoot 50 rounds or 100. Sure dirty.


Lol, you want to see dirty? I ran one box of Tula .380 ACP through my Ruger LCP when I first got it, figured if it could make it through that, it could make it through anything....well, now THAT stuff was dirty! Ruger just shrugged it off. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ralph_III (May 7, 2017)

Nobody actually responded to the question, so.........

I've used the following with good results in my Thunder 380.

*1) Fiocchi (xtp and fmj).* Their xtp hollow point tested second best in the Ammo Quest and I've been using it pretty much exclusively. The Fiocchi bullets perform flawlessly and burn extremely clean.

*2) GBW Pro Trainer (frangible). * A good and inexpensive practice round that is clean also.

*3) Hornady Critical Defense (ftx).* I purchased these instead of their xtp by mistake but they performed well and seemed to burn quite clean.

*4) Precision One (xtp). * This xtp hollow point tested best in the Ammo Quest results so I've purchased a box to compare with the Fiocchi. I put 9 rounds through my Bersa the other day just out of curiosity and they seem to burn clean as well.

God Bless,
Ralph


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Another good SD round that runs well through my Thunder, is the Remington 88 grain JHP.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

kruzer said:


> I have been using a couple different 380 ammos and they seem pretty dirty. I have used Sellier & Bellot ans Magtech. Both in 115 gr. Both as FMJ and only for target practice. After shooting even just 50 rounds there seems to be a lot of powder all over my Bersa 380. I do clean the gun after each time at the range. Is there another brand that isn't as dirty and still shoots good. I haven't had any problems with either of these brands. It just seems strange that my 9mm doesn't get as dirty from the same brands of ammo. Any thoughts?


Old thread but it's worth my time to add:

Blowback pistols like the Bersa Thunder, Walther PPk, most 22 pistols, etc do get a lot dirtier quicker than other types of actions. Nothing of which to worry. Though some ammo contributes less to the residue - as someone mentioned, Fiocchi is decent.


----------



## Bersaguy (May 5, 2018)

I am also a Bersa Guy. I own 4 of them. 3 Thunders and one Model 85 and I think I have about shot most every 380 ammo on the market. About 5 years ago I caught a sale on Fiocchi FMJ 95 gr and I have not had many issues with being dirty but I have had several FTF(fail to fire). Upon rerunning the rounds through a second time they all fired. I still have 200 rounds left as I purchased 500 at the time. I have from time to time shot Monarch, Federal, Remington to name a few. Not to many issues with dirty but I do clean what ever guns go to the range when I get home. I did make the mistake of purchasing some Russian ammo at a gun show that was on a 1/2 price sale. Won't make that mistake twice. It is almost like shooting a black powder gun. It is beyond dirty going more towards Grimmy almost sticky dirty. Glad I only bought 4 boxes of it. Used it as range ammo and shot it all in two trips. For self defense ammo I tried a couple different ones with Speer Gold Dot coming out on top. Hornady Critical Defense a close second. Now with all of that said, I don't believe any of the ammo companies are using the quality powders we saw in ammo 20 years ago............JMHO


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I've actually had very good luck with PPU from Serbia. I wouldn't have thought so, but it's turned out nice. I'm glad because I bought a lot of JHP from them when it was cheaper than ball ammo on sale. That said, not counting Russian ammo, the dirtiest ammo I've generally tried has been Magtech. I'll buy no more. I've also had the greatest overall failure rate with it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Buy Hornady's...
Not only does it burn cleaner and expand better, but Hornady won't sell any of it to New York State.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I run mine through the dishwasher before using.........  :mrgreen:

I also clean my handguns and mags that way too.......

Click to enlarge---->


----------

